# Where to buy bentonite clay?



## Miss Dana (May 19, 2006)

Where can I buy bentonite clay besides online? I'm going to the US next week (I'm in Canada) and was hoping to find a store that sells bentonite clay, maybe that Aztec Secret stuff. Can you get it at Target or Rite Aid or anything? Thanks. I'd rather not buy online as I have to pay for shipping and all that.


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 19, 2006)

I get mine at a local herb store http://www.herb-inc.com/index.html Do you have any herb stores or health food stores near you?


----------



## Miss Dana (May 19, 2006)

I've tried all the health food stores in my city, but none have it.


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miss Dana* Where can I buy bentonite clay besides online? I'm going to the US next week (I'm in Canada) and was hoping to find a store that sells bentonite clay, maybe that Aztec Secret stuff. Can you get it at Target or Rite Aid or anything? Thanks. I'd rather not buy online as I have to pay for shipping and all that. sorry can't help but i want to find out bentonite clay is for what? i really have no idea...


----------



## monniej (May 19, 2006)

i really don't think that riteaid or target would carry it. i probably need to find a health food store or maybe a bulk herb store. the only place i know you can get it for sure is online.

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/clay/clay.php

this site is pretty cool. check it out!


----------



## Miss Dana (May 19, 2006)

I want it for use as a face mask. Search the skin care forum here for "bentonite clay" and you'll find loads of info.


----------



## eightthirty (May 19, 2006)

What area will you be in?


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 19, 2006)

Try a health store, or you can get it pretty cheap online too


----------



## smilingface (May 20, 2006)

I've found mine at Whole Foods or Vitamin Shoppe. It is great stuff!


----------



## sgambassador (Jan 7, 2013)

You can get it at any Whole Foods Stores!


----------

